# Ultrasound of soft tissue lower back



## Clambdildine (Sep 28, 2011)

One of my docs ordered an ultrasound of  a "Mass at lower left back near sacroiliac region".  It is an ulisted procedure. There is not a code for an ultrasound of soft tissue in that area.  Does anyone know what procedure I can compare it to to get a price for it.  The closest thing I found w/b Ultrasound pelvic (nonobstretic) but that doesn't quite seem right either.  Anyone have an idea or run into this before? 

Thanks
Charla Lamb Dildine CPC


----------



## Mojo (Sep 28, 2011)

In the ED, we use the limited US, 76705, when evaluating a lower back palpable mass.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 29, 2011)

CPT Assistant, May 2009, and ACR's Ultrasound Coding User's Guide agree with 76705.  
Both have a list of codes to use for soft tissue ultrasound for various body areas.


----------

